# Possible Signs of Abuse?



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

We got Wolfie when he was three months old from the breeder. She told us that he was the first pup to go to his new home, but was returned by his new owners after about a week of having him. The man told her that he and his wife decided that their lives were just too busy at the moment to take care of him, and the best thing to do for the pup was to return him. The breeder said that when she got him back, he hid behind the sofa, and was afraid of the other dogs. She stopped that behavior, and when we went to see him, both times, he was playing along with all the other dogs. Fast forward to when he was 6 months old and I took him to the dog park. He hid behind me and watched the other other dogs play. He would venture out and investigate them, but return to my side to just sit and watch. I thought no big deal, it's a new experience. I took him a couple more times, and he was playing with the other dogs, but chose to hang around with all the little dogs. Not a problem,and I did stop going to the dog park. I didn't like it. Instead I chose to take him to the beach and on walks to socialize with other animals and people. When Wolfie needs his nails cut or anything done to him, even if it's just for me to look and see if he has a tick or something, he tries to hide. He has gotten a lot better, especially about the nails, and it isn't as big of a chore to get him out of hiding as it once was. I chocked all this behavior up to his quirkiness, and the fact that GSD's are big babies anyways. This afternoon, Wolfie was barking out the window at a dog going by. I was on my way through the livingroom, tidying up. As I walked by the coffee table, I picked up the newspaper to throw it in the recycle bin, and told Wolfie No barking in a stern voice at the same time. When he saw the newspaper in my hand, he immediately put his head down on the floor, butt in the air, like he was trying to avoid being beaten! No one in this house has ever raised a hand to him, and it broke my heart to see him in that position! Now I am thinking of all his other hiding behaviors, and issues with being examined. He has to sit in my lap while the vet examines him. I am wondering if the person who had him first was frustrated with a young pup and beat him with a newspaper, and was cruel in handling him. Maybe that's why he brought him back to the breeder. I feel so bad, and I know they say dogs forget, but I am not too sure about that. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wolfie does have an usual way of thinking but you may be right about the newspaper thing. Maybe sit with a pile of treats and a rolled up newspaper on the floor and desensitize him.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Wolfie does have an usual way of thinking but you may be right about the newspaper thing. Maybe sit with a pile of treats and a rolled up newspaper on the floor and desensitize him.


Good idea.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He may be fearful due to being undersocialized before you got him. Or it's possible that the previous owners smacked him with a newspaper when he had accidents in the house instead of properly housetraining him. Or both. 

Keefer isn't afraid of anything but he's a big ol' baby at the vets. He is not only not allowed on the couch at home, he has zero interest in being up there. What's the first thing he does at the vet's office? Jump up on the couch and sit in my lap. All 80 pounds of him! :rofl: So that alone isn't necessarily indicative of anything.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If you're not clear on his past, honestly I wouldn't sweat it. I have a dog that is very sensitive and sometimes she acts like she's been abused but she has been nothing but spoiled her entire life. Some dogs just have a lower threshold for being startled and/or a longer (or no) recovery time. I've seen dogs who truly were abused that don't startle at anything and dogs that are spoiled who will pee on themselves at the sight of their own shadow. Just work with the dog that you have, as he is without trying to figure out why. Most dogs do things that make no sense to us!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I HATE when I see a dog be scared of a newspaper, raised hand or anything like that. It kills me a little bit inside when I do, I'm sorry for you guys!!!  It does sound like maybe he was smacked with a rolled up newspaper or something. I agree, trying to desensitize him might work. I know Geronimo, my gelding, freaks out with gloves. Granted he is a bit skittery, but he does not like gloves. I don't know if the lady who owned him first mistreated him with gloves, or if it is because of the BLM guys, but it breaks my heart that he stays away from them.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I did my first stage in my obedience trainer course last night. First Fear imprint period is from 6-10 weeks old. Optimum bonding period begins at 7 weeks old. and the General Socialization period is from 7-16 weeks. if ANYTHING negative happens in the first fear imprint period and the general socialization period, it can and often does scar the dog. You can desensitize him and socialize the crud out of him but negative associations can present themselves by accident. I would guess it is very likely his first people did smack him with the newspaper. Him barking out the window and you distracting him from that, he probably forgot himself for a moment when he saw you with the newspaper and reprimanded him for the barking. Does that make sense? Sort of like a flash back.

Definitely work on trying to desensitize him to it.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree with Lies....
I'm always shocked to read so many threads or posts of "possible abuse" when dogs exhibit any type of "fear response".....truth is...most have not been subjected to any real form of physical abuse. Many of these dogs are just exhibiting "poor nerves" in stressful situations. And the stressful situation can range from simply having their nails cut to meeting new people, noises and surroundings.
A rolled up newspaper, stick, broom, vacuum or even dog brush...can cause an animal that "stresses" from anything it does not accept or like...to portray as if it was the victim of some form of physical abuse.
My advice would be to relax....keep doing what you are doing and don't "over analyze" the situation....offering a normal, caring home...where a dog is required to be a dog is best for the animal....JMO

ETA: My grandmother was one of those "newspaper" dog owners, when I was a child. Bad behaviour?...smack! newspaper. Never did her dogs act afraid of her or the stupid newspaper....which probaby caused them to feel the newspaper even more often. *but that's what many people from that generation did*.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A flyswatter freaks Jax out. As soon as I pick it up, she heads for cover. I might find her under the desk, in the back of the hall. And I know she's never been abuse. Some dogs just have quirks.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> I agree with Lies....
> I'm always shocked to read so many threads or posts of "possible abuse" when dogs exhibit any type of "fear response".....truth is...most have not been subjected to any real form of physical abuse. Many of these dogs are just exhibiting "poor nerves" in stressful situations. And the stressful situation can range from simply having their nails cut to meeting new people, noises and surroundings.
> A rolled up newspaper, stick, broom, vacuum or even dog brush...can cause an animal that "stresses" from anything it does not accept or like...to portray as if it was the victim of some form of physical abuse.


Yup. I see it all the time... anytime a dog is fearful, nervous, aggressive, or just plain bratty, it's because he was "abused", and therefore the behavior is excused by the owner. 

Just today I had a client tell me about a puppy she saw at Petco. She said pup was acting nervous and scared, tail between legs, and ducked away when she tried to pet it. She automatically assumed the dog had been abused and wanted to take it away from the owner. 

Sometimes people leap to conclusions and assume waaaaaay too much. Just because this client's own dog happens to be a happy-go-lucky type, she thinks any dog that isn't overly friendly must have been beaten.  I told her some dogs are just naturally shy and fearful in new situations, and it doesn't mean the dog has been mistreated. Such dogs just need socialization and positive experiences, which the owner was probably trying to do by taking the pup out to Petco. She even remarked that the owner was a very polite young man and that she was having a hard time reconciling him as a dog-beater.

Anyway--long story short--it's possible OP's dog was smacked with a newspaper, but it's just as possible that someone smacked a fly with a newspaper and it startled him. Or it's possible that he saw a sudden, unexpected movement over his head and reacted as anyone would who is startled.

To the OP: Dogs live in the moment. Don't overanalyze his past and don't feel sadness or pity. Give him lots of good, positive experiences, train him as you would normally train a dog, don't coddle or baby him too much when he acts submissive, fearful, or anxious. Focus on the positive and go forward.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Never *feed* nervous behaviour with over compensation..... better to *starve* it with normalcy and structure. JMO


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I just wanted to add that I didn't go all sad and overcompensate with Wolfie. I think that just reinforces the behavior. I did some exercises with treats and the newspaper, making a game of it. I came here on this forum to express my feelings of pity and concern for him.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree with the others - I think if there has been abuse, there would be more signs of it - also, puppies, young dogs, can go through weird phases sometimes. I've seen stupid, unexplained fearful behaviour in a one year old that never showed fear before. Was crying and crawling on his belly in submission when the helper at the club leaned over top of him when working him. We were all scratching our heads wondering what that was all about. 

Same pup went on just a few months later to a police k9 evaluation and passed with flying colours. The previous behaviour was just somekind of weird puppy-brain hiccup at the time.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

My pup recently defensively hackled and barked at a hamper that was in the yard that wasn't there the last time she was there. My lab is TERRIFIED of turkey basters. Neither of them have had any bad experiences with them in the past  Good luck!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I got my lab from the dog pound when he was 6-8 months old, and he is not a dog with fear issues. He isn't afraid of thunder or firecrackers-but he is terrified of brooms. He has been with us for a year and a half now, and he is reacting much less to brooms now. At first even when I swept the floor he would panic and collapse in a terrified huddle on the floor, now he only reacts if he bumps into the broom that is leaning against the wall and it falls. He is not scared anymore if I am sweeping. 

I believe that at some point in time, my labs previous owner hit him with a broom. From your description, it sounds like if your dog was hit with a newspaper, and that is why he is so afraid. I am sure that you will be able to desensitize him, and he will eventually trust that you will not hit him. It is so sad what some people do to poor helpless puppies.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Wolfiesmom said:


> I came here on this forum to express my feelings of pity and concern for him.


Don't feel pity. Dogs pick up on that kind of thing and it's counterproductive. You did the right thing by making a game with the newspaper and treats.

I trained my first dog, Storm, to fetch the newspaper. She would bring it in every morning, rain or shine, until the very end. As a matter of fact, with the advent of the internet, I had long since stopped reading the newspaper but kept my subscription so that Storm had something fun to do each morning.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Anyway--long story short--it's possible OP's dog was smacked with a newspaper, but it's just as possible that someone smacked a fly with a newspaper and it startled him. Or it's possible that he saw a sudden, unexpected movement over his head and reacted as anyone would who is startled.
> 
> To the OP: Dogs live in the moment. Don't overanalyze his past and don't feel sadness or pity. Give him lots of good, positive experiences, train him as you would normally train a dog, don't coddle or baby him too much when he acts submissive, fearful, or anxious. Focus on the positive and go forward.


I agree with this. My dog tends to be 'sensitive' and she remembers bad experiences for a long time. But life goes on and we have to move forward and keep desensitizing. Don't dwell on what might have happened because you just don't know.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm glad to see so many good replies on this thread. About twelve years ago I got a border collie/english shepherd mix from a friend. Had I not known the previous owners.... I would have sworn that she was beaten within an inch of her life. 

From that experience I have learned a valuable lesson. 

Some dogs are just shy. It's how their brain is wired. Some dogs are not scared of anything...(which sometimes can be the cause of a lot of trips to the vet... *sigh* ) 

Best way to deal with that issue is to do what was suggested, and also what you have already done too... de-sensitize the dog, by exposure, and distraction. 

That shy girl I had adopted was the best cow herding and sorting dog I will have ever had the pleasure of knowing. That come from just a couple of years of me not getting emotional and not letting her terror of things get to me. I just kept working with her, exposing her to things that made her nervous, giving her treats..... praising her when she did what she should. She turned out awsome!

What everyone says is right, was is in the past is there, maybe dog had hard life, maybe not, but you are going to give the pup the best world for it now. :gsdbeggin:

I just wanted to add something I just remembered. That shy girl I had, was so scared and shy, that she had a huge issue with "submissive urination". You would just look at her cross eyed, and she was squat and pittle a little half dollar sized spot on the floor. Just try dealing with that for a few months...... the best advise I had read, and what had worked the best to counter that was to just ignore the behavior. (of course clean up the spot asap, but not to make any fuss with the dog about it) Soon she had just suddenly quit that behavior, cold turkey.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I chase my dog around with shoes/books/magazines and smack him with em. It's a game and it's one of his favorites. When I got Banjo, a rolled up magazine was the most evil thing in the world. Took me awhile to get through his skull that when *I* have a rolled up magazine, it's PLAYTIME. I'll try and explain how I did this:

I have a game, it's the "I'M GONNA GETCHA!" game. I crouch down and menacingly wiggle my fingers, jump around and generally act like an idiot. Then I'll lunge and grab, get a big handful of fur/skin and push him around. Roughhouse, get him excited. One day I grabbed a magazine, rolled it up and started the IGG game, smacking my leg with the magazine. For awhile I'd drop the magazine before lunging and playing and eventually poked him with it, that lead to gently tapping him with it, which led to what happens now....I usually shred the magazine I go so nuts with it. The point I was trying to reach was I wanted Banjo to know that anything I held in my hand was NOT to hurt him. The racket I make when I whail on him with an empty 2 liter Coke bottle is absurd, and he loves it. I tell folks I'm gonna go home and beat my dog and they say that is horrible. I just say "oh, but he loves it" and let them wonder what kinda weirdo I really am.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

A rolled up magazine/newspaper can look like a large stick or weapon to a dog.
I wouldn't be surprised if over millions (or at least tens of thousands) of years
of evolution that THAT sight is imprinted in their brains as a danger signal.
Another one is: If a dog is approaching you menacingly just bend over like
you are picking up a stone and watch the dog stop and probably retreat.
Another imprint.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly was certainly not nor has been abused and she has no fear, well apart from the noise the breadmaker makes! That sends her tearing off to our room and trying so hard to squeeze under the bed :rofl:

I think Wolfie wouldn't be the Wolfie we all know and adore if not for some quirks  NB: Not trying to make light of abuse.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

bianca said:


> Molly was certainly not nor has been abused and she has no fear, well apart from the noise the breadmaker makes! That sends her tearing off to our room and trying so hard to squeeze under the bed :rofl:
> 
> I think Wolfie wouldn't be the Wolfie we all know and adore if not for some quirks  NB: Not trying to make light of abuse.


Oh that mean old bread machine! Poor Molly! Wolfie has an aversion to the oven and the kitchenaid stand mixer. Whenever I use them, he is always pulling my clothing, trying to save me from them. LOL! Maybe it's his subtle way of telling me I need to go on a diet.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Last night when I took the dogs out after dinner, they went nuts. With my flashlight I saw an Opossum up in a tree on the other side of my fence. Before bed we went out again, but before we went out the dogs were sniffing out the window, so I opened the other door to the side where they cant get into the yard giving whatever it was a chance to clear out of my yard. 
Well Lakota knocked a little table over in the frenzy to sniff the rail. Ok no big deal I picked it up, guess it may have gotten hung up on her, maybe she had her head inbetween the legs because it was away from the spot.
I go out with the dogs, they ran to the back barking so a critter had to have been there. 
We come back into the house and I give the dogs thier Milkbone cookie, except Lakota wouldn't come to me. She sat by my hubby in the livingroom like she was scared I was going to beat her. Of course he had to chime in "what did you do to her?" I wasn't even out there where the table was when she knocked it over. She finally did come to me and hugged, but when I got up to go get her cookie she wouldn't come take it. So no cookie. I know she has never ever been beat, definately weak nerves here. I hate the fact that I am always the bad guy. I give the horrible baths, I shaved her butt and put the medicine on, I take her to the scary vets office. Poor me, as you can see I am still upset about it.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> A flyswatter freaks Jax out. As soon as I pick it up, she heads for cover. I might find her under the desk, in the back of the hall. And I know she's never been abuse. Some dogs just have quirks.


Hondo's is a toothbrush. Unless I sleep walk and beat him with a toothbrush it's just a strange quirk. 

I've worked with him and we are now at the point that he doesn't fly out of the room the moment he hears me brushing. He'll just lay and watch. If I walk towards him, he'll stand up and quietly leave. But, we are still working on it. I haven't found anything else that un-nerves him.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

brembo said:


> The racket I make when I whail on him with an empty 2 liter Coke bottle is absurd, and he loves it. I tell folks I'm gonna go home and beat my dog and they say that is horrible. I just say "oh, but he loves it" and let them wonder what kinda weirdo I really am.


That's too funny.

Whenever I raise my hand while holding something, my dogs get all happy because they think I'm going to throw something. They also like to be "beaten", especially on their rear ends.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Head down, butt in the air is usually a play bow. Could the dog have been quivering with excitement or anticipation?

Anyhow dogs generally live in the now. If they have had serious injury or punishment with a leash, collar, newspaper, or someone with a baseball cap, they may associate those things, those types of people with something bad and show some fear. The thing to do is ignore it. Make sure the dog is subjected to the items from a safe distance, where he does not react, and then a bit closer always in a competely neutral manner. 

A week of less than stellar handling from people who did not get the dog to torture it (otherwise we wouldn't be having this conversation) and understood quickly they were over their heads with a pup, and were responsible enough to return the pup, is unlikely to cause a lasting issue anyway. It sounds like you have a soft pup. Harsh corrections are usually not needed with softies, and usually counter-productive. Softies make excellent pets, are often easy to train, but you have to be confident and calm in your dealings with the puppy. Consider things to do with your pup that will build his confidence, both in you, and in himself. Agility is something that dogs like this really thrive on.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Sasha has weird quirks like that because of her past. What I usually do is pretend I don't notice that it bothers her and continue as normal. In fact with some things I try to do them a little more often, and eventually she becomes used to it. It does make me a little sick inside to know that someone has hurt my baby. Especially when I see pictures of cute little GSD puppies. I always think "I know Sasha must have been cute like that, all ears and feet. How could anyone even think to hurt something that looked like that." Sick people. Sick people.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> Sasha has weird quirks like that because of her past. What I usually do is pretend I don't notice that it bothers her and continue as normal. In fact with some things I try to do them a little more often, and eventually she becomes used to it. It does make me a little sick inside to know that someone has hurt my baby. Especially when I see pictures of cute little GSD puppies. I always think "I know Sasha must have been cute like that, all ears and feet. How could anyone even think to hurt something that looked like that." Sick people. Sick people.


But how do you know for certain it was due to abuse. Most of the quirks and fearful behavior can happen with no abuse ever. It is just the temperament of the dog in many cases.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

One of the things I hate the most is when dogs come to my grooming shop shaking and cowering and hamming it up like I beat them. I've actually had clients question me... "why is she so scared, what did you do to her??" I have to explain that even my OWN dog shivers when she knows a bath is imminent. Some dogs just don't like to be groomed, for whatever reason, but someone's got to be the bad guy. 

The worst was this lady with her sheltie. She brought the dog in without a leash  and the dog ran away from her and across the street. The lady sat down on the curb and had a meltdown while I bolted into traffic after her dog; fortunately, a kind passer-by was able to catch her and I carried her back, unharmed. 

The lady turned around and blamed ME that her dog ran away, saying I must have done something bad to her last time because her little dog NEVER runs away from her.

I was flabbergasted. 

The ironic thing was, I'd never had any trouble with this dog, she always stood still as a statue while I groomed her. She was a little nervous, but never misbehaved, acted out, or anything like that--she was always very quiet and compliant.

I suggested to the lady that she have a mobile groomer come out to her home. I felt bad for the mobile groomer.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

my only exposure to a shelty was one that belonged to a friend when I was in college.... his would run around the living room.... about three and a half feet up the side of the walls.... round and round!  Let's just say it was a little high strung!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly is afraid of loud noises, but she has always been like that. Her mom was rather skittish of everything, so basically not the best genetics.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Liesje said:


> If you're not clear on his past, honestly I wouldn't sweat it. I have a dog that is very sensitive and sometimes she acts like she's been abused but she has been nothing but spoiled her entire life. Some dogs just have a lower threshold for being startled and/or a longer (or no) recovery time. I've seen dogs who truly were abused that don't startle at anything and dogs that are spoiled who will pee on themselves at the sight of their own shadow. Just work with the dog that you have, as he is without trying to figure out why. Most dogs do things that make no sense to us!



I totally agree. I have a dog who definitely has not been abused but runs away when you lift something over her head. My friend has a dog who has had nothing but a great life. She got so freaked out at Petsmart when a guy tried to reach for her that she slipped her collar and slammed into the door hard enough to knock it off the track. And I know a dog who really was horribly neglected for months as a puppy that was always a happy, carefree sort who loved everyone and was very well adjusted. 

The supposed "abused dog" behavior often stems from genetics - some dogs are wired to be more reactive, less tolerant, more distrustful. Sometimes these can be overcome of improved on by early socialization and training. Sometimes they can't be. People get so caught up in trying to come up with a reason for their dog's behavior and fill in the story of their past. And for whatever reason, people always tend to assume the worst when trying to figure out a dog's background.


----------

